# Any Ideas



## Twig Man (Mar 23, 2014)

Saw this tree in the woods today and Im not sure what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

No doubt about it. It's a Gnarly tree !!!! I love those the most.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 23, 2014)

LOL can you be more specfic


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't but someone who is more experienced will come along and enlighten, hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 24, 2014)

looks like dogwood to me. I have a bunch of it on my place, and that's my guess. :)You should be able to tell in a few weeks if it get white flowers on it. It could get pink instead, but pink is more rare.


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I thought dogwoods had bark. This tree looks to have just a skin. There were no leaves on it or I would have taken a picture of it. It is alive though


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 24, 2014)

John here's a couple pics of one of the dogwoods in my side yard woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twig Man (Mar 24, 2014)

well thats it. Thanks so much


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2014)

It looks like huckleberry to me. Huckleberry has a smooth bark like that and is that color. I have a friend who makes walking canes out of the small straight stuff.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2014)

Twig Man said:


> Thanks Steve. I thought dogwoods had bark. This tree looks to have just a skin. There were no leaves on it or I would have taken a picture of it. It is alive though


All trees have bark, it's just that some is smooth and some is rough and some is VERY rough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

